# Acton Musky



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

My dad and uncle used to catch 40" musky out of Acton and I was just wondering what happened to them and the last time anyone had caught one out of there or if anyone else ever had? I figured they weren't there anymore because no one ever mentions them. I'm guessing they were stocked and that they stopped stocking them but I really dont know.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

They haven't been stocked in 20 years. I haven't heard of one caught in many, many years.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

how far do you think I'd have to go to have a chance at catching one? cc or something


----------



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

hi. 
my dad's oldest brother and one of his neighbors caught two in one morning in front of my dad and a couple of other guys fishing one morning. Now the bad news, all of the old guys there are deceased - that was 40 years ago.

Somebody teach me how to catch the Saugeye there - with regularity, and I will be happy!


----------



## rcjohnson (Dec 11, 2008)

They were stocked in Acton many years ago. The funny part is that most of them were caught in the creek below the dam. I never fished for them but I did see several large ones while on nature hikes along the creek.


----------



## Daddy830 (Aug 27, 2009)

Boxingref_rick said:


> Somebody teach me how to catch the Saugeye there - with regularity, and I will be happy!


I catch saugeyes in Acton but I have better luck with them in the creek.

It's been so long since the State stocked muskie in Acton that they aren't even mentioned in their Hueston Woods or Acton Lake literature.
My brother and I spent a lot of time in 4 Mile Creek in the 70's and 80's, we never did catch any muskies but we would occasionally see one. I hooked one outside of Oxford, not much chance of landing it on 6 lb line. That moment is very clear in my memory, when it broke off I thought I was going to be sick. I often wonder how the fish did with my Rapala stuck in it's mouth. I fish that vicinity often and to this day that whole scene runs through my mind every single time.
I'm not a muskie fisherman but I think Caesar Creek is probably your best bet in this area, or maybe Alum Creek if you want to drive that far. Brookville has a muskie population but I don't think it is regularly stocked. I think Ohio has started stocking Eastfork and Cowan might have a remnant population. Sometimes guys catch them on bass rigs but I think they're a serious fish and I would recommend something heavier than a bass rig.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

I have heard the fish stories about seeing the giant musky in the creek below the dam before..must be a some sight to see. One of my friends even thought that he saw one earlier this year not far from where Indian meets the GMR. Wish they still stocked Acton with them so I didn't have to go as far to find them. If I could get one like some of the pictures I've seen posted on here it would be completely worth it though.
I have been planning on going to Brookeville for awhile now anyway.. Any idea where they would be there if I was guna find one?


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Brookville is still stocked regularly but it is IN's "overflow lake" so only gets leftovers after the regular program lakes have their quota. Sometimes it's only a couple hundred total. Other times it's more than 2 per acre. 
There was a 3 year stretch, less than 10 years ago, where they stocked very heavily, so should be a bunch of decent fish in there. You can check stocking #'s online through the IN DNR.

Have seen pics of 2 nice fish caught on spinnerbaits from the timber in Templeton Creek. I'd look for similar locations in Spring & Fall. Know of several fish caught trolling within sight of the dam.

I fished Brookville quite a bit before contracting the musky sickness. Now usually fish Caesar as I prefer to be skunked closer to home....


----------



## pauldmt (Jan 25, 2009)

The GMR has tons of gar so if it was near where Indian meets GMR it could have been that instead. Same basic torpedo shaped body.


----------

